# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Zoni House – Homestay dễ chịu và tốt nhất Thành phố Yên Bái

## minhnghiabui

Bạn đang lên kế hoạch cho chuyến du lịch đến miền Bắc Việt Nam trong kì nghỉ của mình?
Những điều bạn cần biết là: Đi đâu? Ăn gì? Làm gì? và quan trong nhất là bạn cần một nơi lưu trú thật thoải mái và thú vị. Vậy, chúng tôi nghĩ Zoni House – Yên Bai Homestay sẽ là nơi phù hợp dành cho bạn.
Đúng như cái tên của nó Zoni House – Be your home (Zoni House – Nhà của bạn), chúng tôi mong muốn mang đến cho bạn cảm giác gần gũi, thân quen, và ấp áp như chính ngôi nhà của bạn.
Với tiêu chí tạo ra không gian nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn cho khách hàng, chúng tôi luôn đặt nhu cầu và sự hài lòng của khách hàng lên hàng đầu. Đến với Yên Bái homestay, bạn sẽ luôn được đón tiếp chu đáo bởi các thành viên trong ngôi nhà Zoni House nhiệt tình thân thiện, luôn sẵn lòng giúp đỡ bạn về mọi thứ.


*

Bạn Nhận được gì khi đến Yên Bái Homestay? 

*Không gian Yên Bái Homesaty được thiết kế độc đáo, decor sáng tạo, kết hợp hài hòa giữa văn hóa các dân tộc miền núi phía Bắc Viet Nam và phong cách hiện đại.




Tại Yên Bái homestay, bạn được lựa chọn loại không gian phù hợp cho mình. Với sự sắp xếp hợp lí trong không gian riêng tư, phòng đôi (Double room) phù hợp với các cặp đôi, hay những vị khách thích không gian may mắn mình yên tĩnh. Đối với những nhóm bạn, hay các gia đình hay các bạn đi du lịch một mình (solo travele), Zoni house có phòng tập thể (Dorm room) cho các bạn thoải mái tận hưởng không gian quây quần bên nhau, cảm giác ấm cúng như đang ngủ trong chính ngôi nhà của mình.


Tất cả, từ phong cách trang trí, màu sắc hay bố cục đều được lấy ý tưởng từ thiên nhiên. Lựa chọn màu sắc chủ đạo là màu xanh và màu nâu gỗ, Yên Bái homestay mang đến cho các bạn cảm giác trong lành, gần gũi với thiên nhiên và tràn trề sức sống. Các sản phẩm: chăn, ga, gối đệm mà Zoni House sử dụng đều được lựa chọn tỉ mỉ, kĩ lưỡng để khi bạn đến Zoni House- Yên Bái homestay có được những giấc ngủ ngon, và thoải mái nhất sau hành trình dài.
Zoni House tạo ra nhiều hoạt động hữu ích cho bạn, năng động cho các bạn thỏa thích vui chơi như cùng nhau đánh cầu lông, chơi bóng chuyền, bắt cá, đạp xe, đi bộ và ăn tối, hát karaoke cùng gia đình Zoni House.

*
View*

Không ồn ào, tấp nập, cách không xa trung tâm thành phố Yên Bái, Yên Bái homestay  sẽ mang đến cho bạn những cảm nhận bình yên như một vùng quê giản dị. Zoni House – Yên Bái homestay nằm e lệ, khép nép bên hồ nước nhỏ không khí trong lành, tươi mát, được bao quanh bởi những rặng cây tươi tốt, có lẽ thế mà đây sẽ nơi được nhiều khách du lịch lựa chọn ở lại. Điều đặc biệt ở Yên Bái homestay – một không gian không quá rộng lớn, nhưng lại đầy đủ các yếu tố để làm nên sự ấn tượng trong lòng bạn.
_View hướng_ ra_ hồ_



Mỗi sáng, bạn có thể ngồi bên ban công, thưởng thức những ly café đậm đà, ngắm nhìn cảnh vật xung quanh hồ, nghe tiếng chim hót và thưởng thức bữa sáng mà chúng tôi đã chuẩn bị cho bạn. Còn gì thư thái hơn bằng việc ngồi ban công, ngắm mưa rơi, hay đón bình minh in bóng trên mặt hồ. Chiều về, bạn có thể cùng nhóm bạn, người thân của mình đi bộ, đạp xe trên con đường nhỏ xinh quanh hồ, gặp gỡ người dân địa phương, khám phá khu rừng tre, rừng trúc và kết thúc 1 ngày bình yên bằng việc ngồi tựa gối ven hồ, tận hưởng khoảnh khắc hoàng hôn in mình trên mặt hồ và lùi dần sau núi.



*Vị trí thuận lợi*

Zoni House – Yên Bái homestay là địa điểm thuận tiện, dễ di chuyển từ bến xe vào đây, và từ đây đi các địa điểm du lich khác. Nếu bạn đi cung Tây Bắc, bạn có thể bắt xe từ Hà Nội, sau đó ở lại Yên Bái homestay và thăm thú 1 đêm, sáng hôm sau bạn có thể bắt đầu hành trình đi Mù Cang Chải, SaPa, Hà Giang, hay hồ Thác Bà. Mọi thứ đều thuận tiện và hợp lí, chúng tôi có thể giúp bạn thiết kế các cung đường đi, phù hợp với thời gia cũng như giúp bạn liên hệ với các địa điểm ăn, ngủ nghỉ tốt nhất ở các địa điểm du lịch.

Zoni House – Yên Bái homestay, là nơi bạn sẽ có những trải nghiệm mới mẻ, những khám phá thú vị và những cảm nhận ấm áp nhất. Với Zoni House, bạn sẽ không thấy xa lạ, mà ngược lại bạn sẽ cảm giác như được trở về nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn như ngôi nhà của bạn.
Zoni House – Yên Bái Homestay– Tiếp sức cho hành trình khám phá miền Bắc của bạn.
Liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn thêm về chỗ nghỉ cho bạn.
Website: zonitrip.com

----------

